# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox V1.45 Updated Added MTK6592,SPD6500, Andorid Orginal Data , remove google

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺  _What's New_  _Piranha box: V1.45_  _*  MTK - Added New CPU MT6592 Support     * SPD - Added New CPU SC6500 Support  
*  SPD - Fix 6530 format  *  Android - Android ROOT Update (Added Some phones support)_  _* Android ROOT Update can support more models mobile phones_  _* Samsung Android tool updated   *_ _MTK - Android Format Update  *_ _MTK - Android added to write the original data support(For:USB Cable)  *_ _ Android - Android Unlocks Update  *  Android - Android Added Google lock delete 
Download here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
report here_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Piranhabox Team☺ *    *
WARNING : " THANKS POST " NICE POST " GOOD WORK " Related POSTS WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT ANY NOTICE*

----------

